# Looking for Transfer Paper supplier



## shipwreck (Nov 20, 2009)

Does anyone know a supplier that sells transfer paper in various or custom sizes? This way I can purchase the paper to fit the design and limit my waste. Any help would be appreciated. [email protected]


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Most transfer papers come in various sizes. Imprintables Warehouse, Coastal Business Supplies, Pro World, etc. I don't know about custom sizes. God Bless.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

As Jobe says, transfer paper come in three sizes: 8.5 x 11, 11 x 17, and rolls. In countries that use the metric system they measure as A3, A4 sizes etc.

From what I think you are asking, you are looking for custom plastisol transfers which are screen-printed copies of your designs. There are vendors listed on the left that specialize in that that type of transfers.


----------



## shipwreck (Nov 20, 2009)

No, I am making the transfers myself. Just need to find a better paper supplier. While I got your attention, know how to get away from using Adhesion Powder?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Ace Transfer used to sell paper but I no longer see it on their website.

The powder is optional but you'll have to raise your press temps to around 385 and press for around 10 seconds (you'll have to experiment a bit).


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

Why can't you gang up your designs and just order the largest available size. 

If you need custom sized papers, they may have to custom cut it for you, which may cost you more in the end?


----------



## shipwreck (Nov 20, 2009)

The problem I am having is that my Artist is using 13X19 transparency films and I am using 12.5X19 transfer paper. Apparently I suck at my end of the deal. But I have to agree..... why should I limit my artist to my shortcomings?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Shipwreck, 

How much do you charge to make transfers? Will you email me?


----------

